# Daily Mail Article on Donor IVF relationship gone wrong



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Has anyone read the Daily mail Article printed today (12/03/09) on the couple who had a child through donor IVF only for the husband to reject the child and leave the relationship?

Link below for those who haven't read it http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/index.html

This is a nightmare of a story. But my question is how did this guy's real feelings not get picked up a pre treatment counselling, I assume the couple had some! 
My own thoughts are that both mother and child are better off without him! The only plus point is that at least very early on he was honest and made a move as a worse case scenario would be if he abused either of them as a result of his feelings.

My personal experience is that we have a child by DIUI and my husband adores her. In the beginning he was keener to go down this route than I was because of his health issues and is an excellent father who adores her beyond belief. But I guess the difference is that he just wanted to be a dad and good father and not just interested in passing on his own genetic material! We count ourselves so lucky when there are cases out there like this.

Any comments on this one guys?

LOL VeballanX


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

No real comment, except to say how sad


----------



## Colly (Mar 4, 2004)

What proportion of men leave their wife and biological child for whatever reason? How many of them get articles written about them?  This must happen occasionally but what about the thousands of times when it doesn't. Typical Daily Mail.
Collyx


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Thats true Colly.

But I would guess the vast majority of biological fathers don't usually have to go through the same concentrated thought or consideration process when fathering their children when compared to men going down the assisted route.


----------

